
The IQ Gap Is No Longer a Black and White Issue - monort
http://www.unz.com/article/the-iq-gap-is-no-longer-a-black-and-white-issue/
======
cLeEOGPw
Author of article seems to have mentally divided people in discussion into
several camps, like "hereditary camp", "environmentalist camp" and some
others, then assigns himself to one of the "camps" and "fights" for that
"camp's" view.

It means that instead of looking at a data and trying to find predictable
patterns, author is having his theory in mind and is looking for evidence
supporting that theory while omitting evidence contradicting it.

Besides that, article contains many "explanations" that are not supported by
any proofs, but are just arbitrary interpretations of data points. That is at
the same time while criticizing "opposing camps" of doing exactly.

Sadly, race is a subject that is so tainted by politics and personal beliefs
that I don't even expect to find anything objective and neutral anymore.

~~~
likeclockwork
Did you just wish for the simpler days when race was an objective and
unpoliticized science?

~~~
cLeEOGPw
Even hn users can't take neutral and analytical approach without being
triggered. Don't say I am surprised, most people here seem to lean towards
feminism and liberalism. Is it because you are afraid to lose your "circle of
friends". Kind of like highly educated people sometimes refuse to vaccinate
their kids so they could continue belonging to their circle which are anti
vaccers?

~~~
likeclockwork
I can't parse this and no part of it is a response to the response I made to
you.

What does being triggered mean in this context? Are you asking me if I'm
afraid to lose my circle of friends? What's the vaccination angle?

Are you even reading what you're writing?

> Sadly, race is a subject that is so tainted by politics and personal beliefs
> that I don't even expect to find anything objective and neutral _anymore_.

Emphasis mine.

When was race untainted by politics and personal beliefs? What objective and
neutral information about race has been plowed under by politics?

Go on, double down, respond to that. Or just keep lashing out, whichever way
you like it.

